# Saugeyes everywhere!!



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Well as the eye season comes I want to start this thread just for that.They should be schooling up soon an wanted to see if anyone is doing any good I havenot been out in about a week looking to go to Tappen Tomarrow to see if any activity with them. Well hope you get some luck I am going to need it.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Good Luck, I need to get back to Tappan this year sometime


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

i haven't had much luck at tappen on the eye's this year. i did catch a 18" and a 19" last thurs. evening. i was trolling jointed shad raps, firetiger, perch and shad colors. they was under the shad in 9' of water. 

i went to tappen this morning after the rain, trolled and casted spoons for 3 1/2 hours with no luck. there was alot of shad on the surface on a couple different flats, threw spoons on them and then trolled through a couple of times but no luck. good luck, i need to find some myself. shorthair


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Went to Tappen last night an I didnt do good but talk to a guy at the ramp an he had two eyes he cought with shad raps in shallow water,I was not in shallows. The eyes do seem to be more active than a few weeks ago I am starting to hear about people catching them on cranks an spoons.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

it's close.. i need the eye's. goodluck


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Went to Tappen this morning should of had 5 eyes but ended up with 2. Missed the set on one an the other 2 did not get in the net in time one was real nice about 5 or 6 pounds, man that gets to ya when that happens. Better luck next time. Caught on shad raps.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

it might be time. that's the most eyes caught in one day from one guy that i heard of this year at tappen. good job,,,,, not to be to noseeeyyy, but what color were you using. i was up at lake erie last week and lost a total of 9 eyes at the back of the boat in two days. good luck shorthair


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Silver,silver,silver an good luck. I am going again tomarrow morning let ya know whats up.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 13, 2009)

Went to Tappen again today an nothing, they must have slowed the water temp droped 2 degrees in one day the bass where very slow.


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

that sounds like tappen. i'll be out there sometime this weekend. not sure what day, i would like to go to erie but the wave forcast has been horrible this week. good luck shorthair


----------

